
Show HN: Chrome Extension to view any files in your browser - dallamaneni
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/docs-online-viewer/gmpljdlgcdkljlppaekciacdmdlhfeon
======
Piskvorrr
Any files? That's a _brave_ claim.

Actually: "Supported File Formats: DOC, DOCX, XLS, XLSX, PPT, PPTX, PDF,
PAGES, AI, PSD, TIFF, DXF, SVG, EPS, PS, TTF, XPS, RTF, ODT, SXW, SSV, SXC,
ODS, SXI, ODP, WPD"

~~~
dallamaneni
Yeah, sorry about that but thanks you asked. I am trying to integrate rollApp
([https://www.rollapp.com/](https://www.rollapp.com/)), Microsoft Office
online and Yandex document viewer into it. rollApp supports literally hundreds
of file formats. The only problem I have is keeping the interface less
complex. For that I am now working on a API wrapper interface separated from
the extension to keep the extension's settings simple. It may take a couple of
months before I roll it out though.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Hmm, that looks far more useful than my original impression of "pass the URL
to GDocs and call it a day" :) Good luck!

~~~
dallamaneni
Thank you :)

------
czardoz
Is there a list where I can see which services might see my data?

~~~
dallamaneni
Actually, no services see your data while browsing. But when you click/open a
file, it opens with [http://docs.google.com/](http://docs.google.com/). So
technically, docs.google.com will be able to see your data. I may add
Microsoft Office Online soon.

~~~
gravypod
I would start using this if the data never left my network. Without it, this
is a huge security risk.

------
Tinyyy
Is this open source?

~~~
746F7475
Aren't Chrome extensions just zip packages that contain bunch of HTML and
JavaScript? Couldn't you "easily" just see what is in it? Of course author can
update the extension at anytime and the JS can be obfuscated.

~~~
rplnt
But you might not be able to (legally) modify the source, depending on
license.

~~~
kuschku
Well, for personal use you can always decompile and modify.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Not necessarily true; that totally depends on the licence.

~~~
snarfy
You don't have to agree to the license. At that point any legal weight they
have is due to copyright. As long as you aren't distributing a derivative work
you're fine.

~~~
hotgoldminer
And what grows out of the ground is mine to modify and decompile provided I
don't distribute the derivative.. oh wait.

------
lsiebert
Please don't ignore container formats like .rar .zip .tar etc. Also remember
there are ebook formats to consider for documents.

